# Crazy at night?



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It's very common for them to go crazy sometime in the evening. Some people call it zoomies. Rukie got like that around 8 or 9 and he was wild. We called it hell hour.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

My Asher was like that. At 6 months, he still gets that way. He's like an over tired toddler. We crate him. He protests loudly. He falls asleep within minutes for his pre-bedtime nap. Love it! Wish my human toddler would conk out as fast.?[emoji64][emoji240]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parker2016 (Jan 8, 2018)

Our Henry who is 3.5 months is like this too we call it ‘hour of power’


----------



## Hucks mom (Jan 14, 2020)

cwag said:


> It's very common for them to go crazy sometime in the evening. Some people call it zoomies. Rukie got like that around 8 or 9 and he was wild. We called it hell hour.


How old are they before it stops! Mine is a hell hound for a couple of hours every night no matter what we do. ?


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)

Mine too—and if we played he got more wound up! I would do games like hide treats all over our screened porch then let him find them, or do little training exercises to keep him focused and of course the peanut butter Kong. I guess I was lucky that always settled him at least for 10 minutes ? now when he sees me go for the peanut butter jar he instantly settles (he’s 10 mos now). At that age he was good if you gave him a squeaky toy he’d just run around like mad squeaking the heck out of it while we watched!! If the land sharking got too crazy we would put him in his crate with toys and something to chew.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Don't knock it! This play made our puppy start sleeping 6 hours at night instead of 4. If you work at it you can teach the pup the 'boundaries' so that they do not hurt themselves or others. If they do something bad, just tell them no, being very firm, then turn your back and look away, not looking at them! That usually is enough to get them to change their behavior...they just hate this from the pack leader!

Our last pup, did this until she was 2....crazy silly they can be!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think Rukie had mostly stopped around 9 months but every once and a while he still has a small zoomie where he runs in circles and acts a little crazed. He just knows not to fling himself into us and it's mostly done outside.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

kala528 said:


> Below is our little boy Gambit, Has anyone else's puppy done anything like this around a certain time?? Do they just get a crazy burst of energy at a certain time? Or is my dog just unique in this? Lol.


Hey !
Gambit is a CUTIE!!!!
Our Ellie has been doing this since the day we picked her up at eight weeks old. I have to get the video of when she was really young like that running around in our house like crazy we had no idea what was going on we thought she lost her mind though she seemed like she was having the time of her life!! As time went on it got less and less but here at over a year and a half old, my little girl is still doing it on and off. She never does it during the day, it’s always at night. So usually after dinner time I get in the habit of doing little training lessons to tire her out as usually zoomy’s are due to a burst of energy they need to release.
And if I missed that opportunity and she starts getting crazy, which now seems more likely that she does it outside when I let her go potty... she runs around and around in the backyard like crazy sometimes trying to chew up a little bit of grass,she still is crazy when she comes in from going potty and I always prepare with a spoon of peanut butter (or gambits favorite snack)and tell her to sit, or to stay. I find if you call them from a distance when they have the zoomy‘s and you have something they really like, and especially since gambit knows sits and other skills, get that favorite food and start just going into training mode ...that seems to get their brain working to tire them out. It causes me some anxiety but lately I have found using her energy to have her focus on doing tricks etc.-before that’s worked really well for us it kind of puts their brain in another direction. Here is Ellie’s from A few weeks ago doing her backyard Zoomies during the day(though it’s usually at night time for her)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My advice is to be patient.


----------



## Montysmom (May 14, 2018)

kala528 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Soo, I need any helpful tips that you guys did! I've read books, watched youtube videos, looked online, and so on.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Montysmom (May 14, 2018)

So every night our pup would zoomie. Some ways to redirect would be to play mental games with treats. We taught him to sit/stay. Then hide kibble all over the house. Then release. That redirects some of that energy. Also plenty of treat dispensers that take some work figuring out helped. We also took an old cupcake tin. Placed treats in it and then placed tennis balls on top. He had to remove the balls to get to the treats. Still trying to get him to put the balls back. Enjoy the zoomies! Lots of fun watching. ?


----------

